# Just got a sinclair primer pocket uniformer



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

And man does it work great. I hadn't been uniforming any primer pockets until like a month ago when I picked up an RCBS large rifle uniformer to try out. I've always had good luck with rcbs, but the uniformer was cutting too deep, would have been a pain to adjust, and just seemed to be very slow to use. I decided that I would just go ahead and order a sinclair set with a screwdriver adapter and I'm glad I did. It does a very good job in short manner and the depth it cuts the pockets to is perfect. The set with the small and large rifle uniformers and the screwdriver adapter is a bit spendy at $65 shipped, but I think it was well worth the money.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

love mine


----------

